# black dots on cheese



## amlong88

Found these black dots on cracker barrel extra sharp. Wondering if someone can tell me if it's normal and safe to eat. Thanks guys.


----------



## amlong88

WP_20160112_16_39_07_Pro.jpg



__ amlong88
__ Jan 12, 2016


















WP_20160112_16_39_20_Pro.jpg



__ amlong88
__ Jan 12, 2016


----------



## mr t 59874

Not much information offered here.  Is this cheese you just purchased? Where the dots present when you sliced the cheese? Has it been stored? If so how and how long?

Take a 1/2 inch slice off behind the black dots and let us know if the dots are still present.

T


----------



## amlong88

I bought it last night. It's been in the fridge. It's had the dots straight out of the package. I took 1/2 in off and the dots are only present on the surface.


----------



## mr t 59874

AMLong88 said:


> I bought it last night. It's been in the fridge. It's had the dots straight out of the package. I took 1/2 in off and the dots are only present on the surface.


OK, looks like we are gaining. Not knowing your plans for the cheese. Cut it back to where you feel it is clean. Let us know your plans for using or storing it.

T


----------



## amlong88

Was going to smoke it, then vacuum seal, and store in the fridge for 3 weeks.


----------



## amlong88

Smoke for 4 hours.


----------



## mr t 59874

AMLong88 said:


> Was going to smoke it, then vacuum seal, and store in the fridge for 3 weeks.


Good, cut it back and continue on with your plans then enjoy. It sounds as if a little air may have been present and mold had begun to form. This is no problem as you are taking care of it. 

Enjoy your cheese.

T


----------



## amlong88

Awesome, thank you very much Mr T.


----------



## mr t 59874

AMLong88 said:


> Smoke for 4 hours.


Smoking for a given amount of time tells me nothing as I do not know the color or density of your smoke. Learn to smoke your cheese to a desired color rather than time. This way you will be able to replicate your smokes regardless of the color or density of the smoke due to climate changes.

T


----------



## amlong88

I will start adding color into my notes. Thank you for the tip.


----------

